# light recommendation



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Looking for a new budget friendly gun light for nighttime and thought some of you might have suggestions.

Not sure if the perfect light exists in a sub-$100 price range but here are some requirements/thoughts

1. Run on cheap easily replaced in the field batteries (AA,C) or rechargable. No CR123s. No external battery pack
2. Pressure switched
3. Red LED - not filtered
4. max shots distances are under 200 yards.
5. adjustable beam
6. Mounting can be separate to allow transfer between shotgun and rifle - no kit needed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

If you find one with that setup let me know! Mounting for me can be rail though


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Just over your budget but a great light is the nite snipe system from predator hunter outdoors.


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Look on ebay there's some for under 50

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

rotty said:


> Just over your budget but a great light is the nite snipe system from predator hunter outdoors.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Saw this and am looking for a light for a hog hunt in Texas. Any thoughts on red versus green for light color?

Thanks,

Gregg


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Have read that green is better for hogs. Red is better for coyotes and fox


----------



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

You can change the color by changing the led color I have 2 gun mounted lights red and green 2 hand held scan lights red and green and 2 head lights all from predatorhunteroutdoors.com Keep in mind you can not blood trail with red or green you need white.


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Looking for a new budget friendly gun light for nighttime and thought some of you might have suggestions.
> 
> Not sure if the perfect light exists in a sub-$100 price range but here are some requirements/thoughts
> 
> ...


I bought a protech green light from dicks sporting goods for 49.99$ They have it in red too and it meets all your requirements listed. I really like it! has a pressure switch and easily mounts to shotgun without tools. Not the top of the line but on a budget it works for me! happy hunting!


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

Spartans8989 said:


> I bought a protech green light from dicks sporting goods for 49.99$ They have it in red too and it meets all your requirements listed. I really like it! has a pressure switch and easily mounts to shotgun without tools. Not the top of the line but on a budget it works for me! happy hunting!


'

havent tried to mount it to a rifle, not sure you can do that but I think you could come up with some way to do it


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

NightSnipe lights by Predator Hunter Outdoors


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought the night snipe light kit and 1 single. The green light is a whole lot brighter than the red. it did not spook the 3 I called in Saturday night. The green I have mounted on the gun, red for searching. The yotes eyes shine green with green light kind of cool.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Spartans8989 said:


> I bought a protech green light from dicks sporting goods for 49.99$ They have it in red too and it meets all your requirements listed. I really like it! has a pressure switch and easily mounts to shotgun without tools. Not the top of the line but on a budget it works for me! happy hunting!



That looks to fit the bill. Thanks. Found this based on your recommendation. 

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/neb...en-led-light-with-mount-pressure-switch-6008/

Debating if I want to spring for the added lumens to gain some distance


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Go with a nite snipe, you won't be disappointed. Costs a little more but comes with a charger and 2 18650 rechargeables.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Ended up going with the nebo green 02 light. Got one on sale for $62 shipped. Looked hard at the nitesnipe but in the end dollars trumped for how little I hunt at night. At that price I can buy another one so I have someone to hunt with at night. 

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll post some feedback after it arrives.


----------

